# Star Headstock disassembly



## ronnrwb (Jan 6, 2014)

I am working on a Seneca Falls Star 5x11 lathe that one of the idlers on the reverse tumbler is seized up on I've removed the spindle, lower shaft and gears and detent knob off of tumbler. Does the arm that the detent knob goes on unthread out of the tumbler or does the journel that the tumbler pivots on pull out of the headstock? I tried to unthread the arm but it doesn't budge so I thought I better get some Guidance before I proceed. Thanks.


----------

